# Shop Machine Mobility



## CartersWhittling (Jan 29, 2011)

Hello. I have now aquired most of the major wood working machines I will get, other than a jointer, and they all have temporary bases now. I have been looking around to find different ways to make my machines (bandsaw, benchtop planer, router table, bench top table saw) mobile because I will often need to move around my machines for the space or to accomodate long timbers. Any ideas for shop machine mobility and bases for planers, bandsaws, and router tables ?


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

It would depend on the shape of the stand. I'm using the ones that use wood stock between metal wheels on my bandsaw and planer. My router table is not on wheels.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I mobilize machines as I get around to it. I have a narrow pallet jack I 
use for my table saw. If I didn't have wheels already on most
of the other stuff, I'd probably use the pallet jack for them too.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

I have pretty much all of my machines on mobile bases. I have some after-market bases. I also have some of the bases that you buy the wheels and corners and use wooden stringers, and I also have some Powermatic bases since most of my equipment is Powermatic. I find the ones with the wooden stringers seem to work well. I do have some issues with the after-market bases…especially the one on my mortise machine…its not very strong and tends to sag a bit although the machine weight is about 350 lbs. I find if I put a piece of 3/4 plywood in the base then set the machine on it it tends to work better. The Powermatic bases are great but expensive.


----------



## TheWoodNerd (Aug 30, 2009)

I've also been using pallet jacks, in my case a "mini" version. http://www.thewoodnerd.com/workshop/mobileBases.html

In my experience, you want any mobile base to put the machine directly on the floor during use. Whether it's a pallet platform, a frame that drops onto the floor, retractable wheels, or screw-down stabilizers, avoid having the machine still on all its wheels during use. Even when they lock, they're just not stable enough for my taste unless the machine is really low like a planer. For machines that must move a lot, I like the locking pedal wheels like this one although I'd hesitate to use one on tall machines like a bandsaw.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

I have the mobile base (assembled but unused) from my HF 2 hp DC. I am about to make a cabinet riser (storage opportunity here as well) to attach to that base to get it up to work table height, then I will top that to support two wood "beams" bevel cut to accept my PortaMate mounts that I already have on my Drill press, Bench grinder, Band saw, Combo sander, and Scroll Saw (all obviously small bench top models). I'll add a power strip, then a communal dust port for 2 1/2" hose and USE IT.

I've planned to do this since I knew I should do something with the metal rolling base months ago. This is now the third personal project down my list, so gimme a minute or three. ;=)

... Putting the Ridgid Jointer Planer together this morning already.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

My TS and my BS are on mobile bases, however my jointer and planer are NOT. My router table is an extension of my TS.

I have my reasons for NOT using mobile bases on everything:

8in JOINTER-pushing large planks of wood across the 8in jointer requires more force than I would be comfortable with when using it on a mobile base.

PLANER-I have built an extended infeed/outfeed table or platform for my planer and think it would be too much/long to work out well on a mobile base. The thing slides easy enough as is so I think having this mobile is a non-issue for me.

NOTE: I am really glad that I placed my BS on a larger square of double 3/4" plywood. The wider stance makes the BS MUCH more stable and the double ply lifts the BS up so that the lower cabinet door misses the base and opens easily.


----------



## TheWoodNerd (Aug 30, 2009)

My 8" Grizzly jointer uses one of the locking lever castors like I was referencing. When it's down, there's no way it's moving.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Hey Nerd,
Do you know if that retractable locking LEVER castor can be retro-fit on any of the older Grizzlys (G0593)?


----------



## CartersWhittling (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for all the advice. I am leaning towards the pallet jack, that way the tool's base is directly on the ground, not on wheels.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

I have not had any issues with rocking / tipping while my stationary tools are on Rockler, Dewalt, or Shop-made mobile bases. They sure are handy, and I believe they are worth the high price.
Good luck!


----------



## DamnYankee (May 21, 2011)

I'd never seen a mini-pallet jack before reading this. I like the idea, however my workshop hardly has the floor space to store my hand-truck, let alone a pallet jack.


----------



## CartersWhittling (Jan 29, 2011)

I know a wood worker who made his own jack and it can easily manuever his router table, bench top table saw, and planer. The jack does take up some space, although you can always have it under a machine and out of the way.


----------



## garyjs (Aug 9, 2011)

I spent many years in Atlanta and in Israel as an ornamental woodworker/turner. I am in the process of converting our 2-car garage to a workshop. To save space, I used the idea of a workstation for small power tools and adapted it my needs. It is a cube 36" on a side and the same in height.




























I used two free casters and 2 locking casters to make it easy to move around, and as you can see I added a 4 plug outlet to the top for the bench tools and ran a 12' exterior extension cord out one side of the box to run power to the outlet. I works a charm, it does.

The interior divider wall is set to proved 10" depth on one open face and close to 25" depth on the other. The narrow shelves are for drill/router bits and other such and the deeper side holds a Skill saw, orbital sander, router, fretsaw and other hand tools.

Hope this helps!


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

A bit more detail on what you actually have would be helpful. Make and model info, perhaps photos, could help us figure out how best to utilize your equipment for space and mobility…


----------

